# Power Unlimited



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2015)

Mendelson is a douche bag. The guy bothers me so much.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Mendelson is a douche bag. The guy bothers me so much.



He can't possibly bother you as much as Branch Warren bothers me.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 29, 2015)

This bothers me more than anything...the 8 billion pound legs press


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> This bothers me more than anything...the 8 billion pound legs press



Here I sit broken hearted came to shit and only farted.


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 29, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Here I sit broken hearted came to shit and only farted.



Then one day I took a chance tried to fart and sh!t my pants


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> This bothers me more than anything...the 8 billion pound legs press



What ? What ? 

I always hang a barbell from the bottom of the sled.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> What ? What ?
> 
> I always hang a barbell from the bottom of the sled.



Note the chain around his waist...thats important...cuz' reasons...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 29, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> This bothers me more than anything...the 8 billion pound legs press



I love how everyone is flat out staring, only the one guy tries to conceal the fact that he's staring.


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 29, 2015)

Crazy range of motion


----------



## mickems (Nov 29, 2015)

The Leg Press of Doom? what an idiot. besides being un impressive, that accomplishes nothing. it does however, show that steelers beard is catching on.


----------



## R1rider (Nov 29, 2015)

love power unlimited


----------



## stonetag (Nov 29, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I love how everyone is flat out staring, only the one guy tries to conceal the fact that he's staring.


Oops meant to be Savage's post WTF ever..lol
That chain is only used....well...in cases like this.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2015)

Legend has it, that it's PaB on this leg press. 

He's a beast! That's why he's admin....I always thought he was a red-head though.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 30, 2015)

He got more of a work out loading and unloading the plates then that "set"


----------



## DF (Nov 30, 2015)

These other motherfukrs are just standing around cause the douche took every plate in the gym.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 30, 2015)

His feat are so small... You are not supposed to be so heavy on such small feat damn it.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 30, 2015)

What did that guy smell before he benched at the end with the black sleeves?  And are the black sleeves to help him bench?  IDK?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 30, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> What did that guy smell before he benched at the end with the black sleeves?  And are the black sleeves to help him bench?  IDK?



He wasnt smelling anything dude he was puking. Those sleeves are for more resistance to the eccentric phase of the lift


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay thanks Ziegler, I'm not familiar with the powerlifting arena.


----------

